# Emergency goat shelter ideas needed



## parjackson (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello all.  I went out to tend the goats and sheep this morning, and realized that the wind storm currently affecting the Great Lakes region blew our hoop houses to smithereens  (keep in mind that these things each weiged well over 250 lbs).  Fortunately all of our critters were safe.  We were concerned that this might happen, so everyone had backup dog houses (wooden) to hunker down in.  

I'm hoping you can help me with some ideas for temporary shelters that can withstand tremendous gusts of wind for the next few days.  They need to be erected quickly because the temps are at 20 degrees.  (I don't even want to know how cold it is with the wind chill factored in...BBBRRRRRR)

Any ideas?  If worse comes to worse, they can wait it out in their dog houses, but they are pretty cramped and miserable looking.  

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 10, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't have any ideas for you. We are in Ohio and experiencing the same winds. Broke one of our pines in half. Maybe just get a couple more dog houses so they can spread out more?


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 10, 2009)

straw bale houses
do you have enough to construct?
might help.

I farm and have tons of straw and hay available in emergencies such as this.


or do you have a few round bales you can line up and make a U.

something along those lines.


or literally go to Lowe's or some home store and buy a shed.


It is hard when you need something fast and are jammed for time.



but if it is all you have the dog houses, let them hunker down but maybe be thinking about something more permanent to put up after that wind dies down.


----------



## parjackson (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas.  I love the straw bale idea, but unfortunately, we don't keep more than a few bales at a time and I'm at home with our 5 sick little ones and the van is in the shop until tomorrow.  I suppose we can make do with the dog houses for now...I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask the experts!  

Thank you!

ksalvagno, I hope you stay safe!


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 10, 2009)

yea what you have on hand is about all you can deal with in the situation.

just be sure they are not in direct wind and all that, feed good hay to keep them warm etc. and when the weather is better, do what you need to get them into more suitable shelter.

ugh, it is always something isn't it..LOL


----------



## no nonsense (Dec 10, 2009)

Calf hutches work great. They come already assembled. The smaller rectangular versions are OK, but the larger round ones are great for a few goats. Like anything else worthwhile, using these takes a bit of advanced planning too. You do need to secure them with ground anchors, or they too will blow over. The good thing is that they won't be destroyed. Hopefully your ground is not yet frozen, and you'll be able to set the ground anchors. You might get lucky, and can set them in snow, and then if you get another good storm, it might be enough to hold them down for the rest of the winter. Otherwise, it looks like the goats will be dealing with what they have.


----------



## norcal (Dec 10, 2009)

Bracing something between trees, like old pallets or roofing or plywood (that you may have somewhere else)??   The trees would make it strong.  Or maybe even part of the old hoop house?

  Just a stupid idea.   Doubt that tarps would do w/ the winds.


----------

